
Show HN: Email me when new episodes come out - yanis_t
https://episodemailer.com/#/browse
======
warrenm
This is why I have a DVR where I record series and movies I want to see.

And Netflix and Amazon Prime that tell me when new episodes/seasons of
something are available.

And a podcast app that auto-downloads new episodes of all the shows I
subscribe to.

Why would I want to get yet another email telling me some show has a new
episode when the service by which I'm getting that content (unless it's OTA -
but TiVo will DVR those) _already tells me_ when something new is available?

